# Warm coat



## Coya

Luckily we have had a pretty mild and rather warm Winter, but the past few days have been COLD, COLD, COLD! Our 6 mo old girl doesn't like it one bit and has been giving us trouble when it comes time to go outside (both for walks and potty breaks). We have a sweatshirt for her when we go for walks or to the park but we are looking for something that is going to keep her warm. There are so many different options in the stores and online but I don't know what would be best. Please give suggestions.


----------



## Ozkar

I'm sure you will have loads of suggestions from people a little closer to home. But, if you want something with an Australian flavour, check out the Iconic "Driza-Bone" products. Cotton Twill lined inside, good old Aussie Oilskin on the outside. Tough, warm and dry. 

http://www.drizabone.com.au/store/product/apsley-dog-coat-brown-xxs/

Nope, no affiliation with them in any way, apart from having had two dog coats previously and also having worn there coats for years on the farm. (They make human stuff luckily, as the dog coats don't fit me.... )


----------



## mswhipple

You could try "Ultra Paws Gear for Dogs", headquartered in northern Minnesota. I've ordered from them a couple of times, and they make nice stuff. Here is a link to one of their dog coats:

http://www.ultrapaws.com/Ultra-Paws--Double-Layered-Dog-Coat/productinfo/603/


----------



## R E McCraith

FILSON makes a nice coat and it lasts forever


----------



## VictoriaW

At what temps do you put coats on your Vs when they are running off-leash?


----------



## Aimless1

RE, I had no idea cc Filson offered dog coats http://www.filson.com/products/shelter-cloth-dog-coat-with-wool-lining.90100.html.
Just looking at it I bet that warm and I can vouch that shelter cloth is weather resisitant as it's the same material they use in some of their hunting coats.

As a long time Filson apparel owner, I have to agree that their gear is well made, quality merchandise that generally functions as advertised. Lasts forever is an understatement. That said, I am not affiliated with them other than as a satisfied long time customer.


----------



## threefsh

Riley can deal with much lower temperatures than I can, but the coat goes on when her butt starts to quiver. She usually gets cold either when the temperature is under 40 degrees (F) or when she's been in the ocean/bay and it's windy. The coat takes about 10-15 minutes to warm her up and then it can come off again. We buy her coats at pet food express for now because they have the type that velcro by the neck and around the stomach. She can't wear jackets that velcro around the chest because they are never roomy enough.


----------



## finch

We're in Maine where it has been very cold recently! Finch has a great warm sweater from Chilly Dog Sweaters that she LOVES! http://www.chillydogsweaters.com/in...ath=12&zenid=c84de5230ff1f11c58c617ae35e2801c

This forum won't let me upload pics, so here is a link to a photo of her wearing it: https://img.skitch.com/20120116-m7crq93we7a45awnmumhfwxteg.jpg


----------



## R E McCraith

Please remember most coats are not made for hunting or very much time of lead-if off lead check very often for burrs that can get under the coat(they will ruin your pups day)Vizslas in the feild are pup furnaces-I would stay away from neoprene vests and coats because your pup can over heat very easily no matter how cold it is(just my opinion)I like the cabelas ripstop chest protector have hunted Pike a lot in 0degree weather and at the end of the field he is toasty warm-also put it on him for walks in the dark-the reflective strips are outstanding


----------



## R E McCraith

R said:


> Please remember most coats are not made for hunting or very much time of lead-if off lead check very often for burrs that can get under the coat(they will ruin your pups day)Vizslas in the feild are pup furnaces-I would stay away from neoprene vests and coats because your pup can over heat very easily no matter how cold it is(just my opinion)I like the cabelas ripstop chest protector have hunted Pike a lot in 0degree weather and at the end of the field he is toasty warm-also put it on him for walks in the dark-the reflective strips are outstanding


$40 on sale now for $15 it's a steal


----------



## Mischa

http://www.chillydogs.ca/
Very durable, warm, and fit perfectly.


----------



## Aimless1

RE, what size do you recommend. I'm guessing medium. That is quite a deal.


----------



## tracker

I second the chili dogs "great white north" jacket. 

Very easy to put on as well.


----------



## datacan

Chillydogs as well. Very happy with the fit an quality. 
We also have Kevlar/rubber vest thing for Sammy but its no match to the quality of chillydogs winter jacket.


----------



## Bodhi

Bodhi's warm coat living in Hawaii  ???



















OK... let me explain... It really does get cold in Hawaii (depending on the elevation, were at 2,500' and a few days ago we could see the snow on Mauna Kea). Since our home does not have a fireplace or heat, when it gets below 50 degrees Bodhi will interrupt our dream sessions at night as he try's to get under our covers. The Ruffwear jacket http://www.ruffwear.com/Climate-Changer-Fleece?sc=2&category=12 solved that problem. We all get a full night sleep in the winter now. For what it's worth, Bodhi really likes his jacket, it fits well, relatively easy to put on and take off and most importantly, he can do his business without soiling his fleece.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE is 60# medium is perfect for him-also have the FILSON for cold snowy rainey day walks with his name embroarder on on both sides-makes it easy when people walk up and ask if PIKE is a red bone hound or rodesian ridge back-LOL but true


----------

